# palladium and platinum yeild in ram



## zarkava (Apr 20, 2011)

Could anybody tell me about how much platinum ans palladium in 1 lb ram.

thank you


----------



## glondor (Apr 20, 2011)

From what I understand there is pgm's in the monolithic capacitors on some ram sticks. 2% by weight. 1 pound "might' have 1 or 2 grams of monolithic caps , you must remove them from a pound and weigh them. 2% of that weight may be the value in pgm's. Key words.>>>>>>>>>>> "some" ram Might have may be.

You must classify your material and know which parts are good. Happy learning.


----------



## etack (Apr 26, 2011)

your math is off 2% by weight in a pound (1 pound = 453.59237 grams) would be closer to 9.7 grams
eric


----------



## glondor (Apr 26, 2011)

The 2% reflects the content of the caps, not the ram. Re read it if you like.


----------



## etack (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah sorry i get that now  

eric


----------



## glondor (Apr 26, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## zarkava (Apr 27, 2011)

etack said:


> your math is off 2% by weight in a pound (1 pound = 453.59237 grams) would be closer to 9.7 grams
> eric


so u mean 9.7 grm in pound of ram aur one pound of cap ?


----------



## zarkava (Apr 27, 2011)

glondor said:


> From what I understand there is pgm's in the monolithic capacitors on some ram sticks. 2% by weight. 1 pound "might' have 1 or 2 grams of monolithic caps , you must remove them from a pound and weigh them. 2% of that weight may be the value in pgm's. Key words.>>>>>>>>>>> "some" ram Might have may be.
> 
> You must classify your material and know which parts are good. Happy learning.


what is pgms ?


----------



## Claudie (Apr 27, 2011)

PGMs: 
Platinum Group Metals: Ruthenium, Rhodium, Palladium, Osmium, Iridium, and Platinum.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 27, 2011)

Claudie said:


> PGMs:
> Platinum Group Metals: Ruthenium, Rhodium, Palladium, Osmium, Iridium, and Platinum.



And Rhenium.


----------



## etack (Apr 27, 2011)

> so u mean 9.7 grm in pound of ram aur one pound of cap ?




I was only stating that 2% of one Avoirdupois pound is 9.7 grams. So if you had one pound of monolithic capacitors that contained pmg's at 2% by weight that your yield should be 9.7 grams with little loss.

Eric


----------



## glondor (Apr 27, 2011)

Error in post.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 27, 2011)

zarkava said:


> Could anybody tell me about how much platinum ans palladium in 1 lb ram.
> 
> thank you



Not much. 
one pound of RAM is about 20-25 pieces. You get 20-25g of monolithics. If they will be right type you can find 0.25g of Pd in them. Still big IF.


----------



## zarkava (Apr 28, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > PGMs:
> ...


so how much 1 g pgms cost ???


----------



## Claudie (Apr 28, 2011)

One gram of Rhodium is about $71.29 at today's spot.
One gram of Platinum is about $59.25 at today's spot.
One gram of Palladium is about $24.96 at today's spot.


----------



## zarkava (May 1, 2011)

Claudie said:


> One gram of Rhodium is about $71.29 at today's spot.
> One gram of Platinum is about $59.25 at today's spot.
> One gram of Palladium is about $24.96 at today's spot.


 so wha i will get from ram ??? Platinum??Palladium ??Rhodium?


----------



## Claudie (May 1, 2011)

If PGMs is what you are after, and you have 1 pound of RAM, I doubt you will get any at all. SOME Monolithic capacitors contain PGMs. By weight there are is little on one pound of RAM. IF the connector fingers on the RAM are gold colored, you can get the Gold plating from them and also from the black chips that are on the RAM. From 1 pound of RAM you will not get much Gold either. Cut the fingers off the RAM, get some more of them, keep saving them up until you have 1-2 pounds of FINGERS. Meanwhile, get a copy of HOKE, read it and continue reading the forum. This link is a great place to start: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873


----------



## patnor1011 (May 1, 2011)

zarkava said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > One gram of Rhodium is about $71.29 at today's spot.
> ...



So what will you get without studying? 

*NOTHING* only troubles. Do yourself a favor don't *DREAM* about getting rich and start *WORK* on that. First would be reading recommended literature, forum and doing small scale test batches. Nobody will tell you what you will get from pond of pins. People may tell you what they got from them. It doesn't mean you can get the same number. It all depend on your material and your skills.


----------



## DarkspARCS (May 3, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > PGMs:
> ...



Rhenium usually is accompanied by Stimpium... :lol:


----------



## joem (May 11, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Claudie said:
> ...


----------

